# Another Maloof style Rocking Chair...Lots-o-Pics!!



## rherrell (Jul 23, 2011)

This is my second chair, the first one took me 150 hrs. to complete and this one ONLY 100 hrs. I'm getting faster and this one was ALOT easier!!

It's made from North Carolina Bald Cypress and has Padauk accents.
I also made a little "rocking" footstool to go with it.

I hope you enjoy the photos, I'm pretty proud of it.:biggrin:


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW!!!!! Rick, that is AMAZING!!!! Very well done!!!


----------



## greggas (Jul 23, 2011)

Rick

Excellent craftsmanship.   I really like how you used the Paduk accents...very creative.

Nice Job


----------



## Paladin (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tools used???*

Did you turn this on a lathe? If so did you use the Woodchuck Pen Pro?


----------



## WriteRev (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice job Rick! You really nailed the layout and execution. I'm currently working on my second chair using the same plans and, like you, am amazed at how much faster it is going this time. (I have a long way still to go on #2, though!)

Steve


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow..that's intense!


----------



## rherrell (Jul 23, 2011)

THANKS guys!





Paladin said:


> Did you turn this on a lathe? If so did you use the Woodchuck Pen Pro?


 



No lathes were harmed in the making of this chair!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Just your standard woodworking tools and ALOT of grinding and sanding.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 23, 2011)

Rick that is a beautiful piece of hand made furniture, worthy of nearly any home.
 Very nice work for 100 hours, I love the book matched seat, Outstanding craftsmanship.


----------



## TheRealSmith (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! a work of art for sure. You are very talented and artistic. I have never seen such a nice rocker ever


----------



## boxerman (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow nice rocking chair. That's some talent and craftsman there.


----------



## el_d (Jul 23, 2011)

Very impressive Rick you did a great job on that.

Very inspiring.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice seat Rick!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 23, 2011)

That's not a chair that's a work of art. Let's see, 100 hours at $30 and hour plus materials about $3,500 to $4,000 sounds right and worth every penny of it.


----------



## Paladin (Jul 23, 2011)

*Joking....*

Rick,

I joked about the lathe and Woodchuck...but I gotta say...that is a beautiful piece of work that you should be real proud of.


----------



## paintspill (Jul 23, 2011)

one of these days... i will make one... one of these days. amazing job. i've been studying his work and especially this chair for quite some time. maloof would be proud.


----------



## parawood (Jul 23, 2011)

Rick,

That is a beauty. You should be very proud. The accent color sets it off perfectly.
Great job.

Karl


----------



## michael j flett (Jul 23, 2011)

you should be proud of it looks fantastic you have done a great job.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 23, 2011)

You have good reason to be proud Rick, that is beautiful work. Way to go. I love the way you accented them, fantastic. Great job. Thanks for showing us. I showed my wife and she love the rocking chair and wants one. I do not think that I have that much patience.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 23, 2011)

Love the chair, LOVE the wood grain! Beautiful. NCGJ!


----------



## robutacion (Jul 23, 2011)

Geezzzz mate, that was a lot of wood shaping, by hand...! I just can see how you looked like after a session of sanding, white from tip to toe, huh...???:biggrin:

Yes, I know, I can see that you've got a "proper" work shop with all the air vents and filters going (very nice work-shop BTW...!:wink

Well, the craftsmanship and patience is evident, congrats mate, you've done an outstanding job...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautifully done.  I really like the one with the accents - it's different.


----------



## rlharding (Jul 23, 2011)

Just wonderful Rick!


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 23, 2011)

Rick, the great Master himself would have been proud of your handiwork.  That piece is Art in itself.  Congratulations on a job very well done.
Charles


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 23, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 23, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> Rick, the great Master himself would have been proud of your handiwork.  That piece is Art in itself.  Congratulations on a job very well done.
> Charles



I was about the write the same thing. Sam would have been proud of that!

EXCELLENT!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 23, 2011)

Rick, that is amazing. Great job!


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

Man! That is some pretty impressive work.


----------



## Finatic (Jul 24, 2011)

Incredable! Really Awesome work. You should be very proud.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jul 24, 2011)

you must have the patience of Job.... great craftsman ship


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## JRay8 (Jul 24, 2011)

holy smokes thats beutiful!


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 24, 2011)

Your chair is exquisite, but then, so is your shop.  It looks like it is very big and well outfitted.


----------



## clapiana (Jul 26, 2011)

wow fantastic piece.  i love the book matched pieces used in the seat.


----------



## rherrell (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks folks for all the comments. It makes a fella feel good to know that other craftsmen admire his work.:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 28, 2011)

SUPERB craftsmanship Rick!!! let me pick my jaw up off the floor now


----------



## studioso (Jul 28, 2011)

really amazing.
and inspiring...


----------



## animefan (Jul 28, 2011)

All I can say is coooool!


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am envious on so many levels.  Well done!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 28, 2011)

Rick,  I was just admiring your work again and was trying to read the little plaque and the date looks like July 2012? Are you that stressed out or is that the delivery date?:wink:  Sam would be very proud of your work that is some beautiful craftmanship. Congrats.


----------



## rherrell (Jul 29, 2011)

It says 2011:biggrin::biggrin:  I have one of those woodburning tools with my name on it but it just seemed a little cheap for my chairs. I got it made at the local trophy shop for $15 and thought it added a touch of class.


----------

